# CRUISE & BBQ, NOW EARLY OCTOBER!!!!



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Title says it all: cruise around the Pennines to finish with a barbecue at Tegg's Nose Country Park.

Let's make the most of some nice weather and meet around 11am for a few miles (80 or so) of cruising round some trusted roads. Then finish at Tegg's Nose Country Park for a bring-your-own food and drink Barbecue. (bring trow-away bbqs as well)
The park wardens there are very good  All they are asking is that we take all rubbish with us after we've finished.

Who's up for this? And do you prefer August or October?


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Dani

What time is this likely to finish? I'm actually going to a BBQ late afternoon evening, but would like to come along to this if possible.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Paul,

if we get enough support (6/7 cars +) I suggest the timing is something like this: -

meet 11am
start cruise no later than 11:30am.
arrive Tegg's Nose no later than 1:30pm
set up BBQs
eat around 2:00pm
leave when ever you wish

How's this?

If the 14th August is not a good date, I'd suggest early October 
(I'm busy throughout September)


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

I'd be up for this Dani.

As long as I can get back in Sheffield for 5/6pm thats OK for me.

Can't do early October, as I'm on holiday till the 14th Oct.


----------



## boggie (May 8, 2002)

I can't be 100% sure of these dates without the aide of my lifestyle guidence coordinator but she is at work in a meeting so I can't get hold of her. However AFAICS we will be free the last 2 weekends in August, after that who knows :? I remember something about an upcoming wedding but I haven't got a clue when......


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looks like ?2? possible BBQs


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

sorry cant do this one


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> sorry cant do this one


Which one? August or October?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > sorry cant do this one
> ...


August  Can't say about October :? , but if the weather is anything to go by , we can pile the BBQ's up and have a big one ,BBQ ,and a warm  in October :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Let's see who wants what, er .. in terms of dates. Not steaks or burgers :wink:


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

I'd prefer Oct myself! :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I think I'll have to agree with the October date now: I may go to Berlin 12th till 15th for a 89th birthday party. 
No, not mine, before anyone makes any comments :wink: My mum will be 89 next week 8)

I will amend headline later tonight once I've checked flight availabilities.


----------

